# Will she make it?



## KentuckyGold (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey girls and guys, I have a couple Girl Scout autos in my garden. They were looking great then a storm hit! One of my girls was laying over and looked wilted. We stood her up. I attached a pic of her from Sunday and one from just a few minutes ago after we worked on her. Will she make it??? Nervous here ha ha.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 6, 2019)

I would say yes...stems are broken to train plants and recover quickly. I have to break tops sometimes to slow the vertical growth, they take right back off. You can add a stake to tie it up straight if it needs more support. Green all the way bro


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jun 6, 2019)

Awesome thank you man!!!


----------



## drcree (Jun 7, 2019)

yeah, they seem strong


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks she is doing well now! Ha ha Im worse then a new parent.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2019)

put a stick or something to protect them from the wind. I use a small tomato cage at first, or just a support of some kind.


----------



## KentuckyGold (Jun 8, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> put a stick or something to protect them from the wind. I use a small tomato cage at first, or just a support of some kind.



That’s a great idea. Got plenty of tobacco sticks I can use


----------

